# Any fellow gamers here?



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 30, 2011)

I am only playing world of warcraft atm, but will be playing starwars the old republic when it's released. I used to play star trek, aion and rift.


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 30, 2011)

YES! I will definately playing the new Star Wars, and I played Knights of the Old Republic and Revenge of the Sith through to the end three times!

I most recently am playing Bully, and I am the biggest Sims-a-holic :biggrin2:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 30, 2011)

WHY ARE YOU NOT MY BEST FRIEND

I used to play wow religiously, I play League of Legends right now. I also kinda wanna play SWTOR but I don't know if I want to invest that much time into another MMO. 

I WILL absolutely be playing Diablo 3 when it comes out though.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh cool! Maybe I'll see you in swtor! I'm going to be playing Diablo3 as well, we should play together! xD

I will be playing a sith in swotr. I have always been drawn to the dark side and play on horde side in wow. I have been playing since vanilla and it's starting to get a little old now but haven't found anything yet that sucks me in like wow does.

I don't know if you guys have heard of blade & soul and terra? A couple of MMO's i am really looking forward to.


----------



## nermal71 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have played Everquest, Dark Age of Camelot, Everquest 2, LOTR, Dungeons and Dragons Online, Guild Wars, Aion, CoH, CoV, Anarchy Online, Age of Conan, WoW and Vanguard......am currently in Rift and Eden Eternal which is a F2P


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 30, 2011)

I play the sims that's about as far as gaming goes for me, I also like some old games like the old Spyro, Crash Bandicoot and I love Theme Hospital.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 30, 2011)

I only play a few games right now I am hooked on Minecraft lol


----------



## degrassi (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a total gamer but mostly on the Xbox. I like Open world RPGs like Mass Effect, Dragon age, Fallout, Red dead redemption. LA Noire looks really cool and I'm hoping to get that next. I'm also big into shooter games like Battlefield, call of duty and Gears of war. They are fun because I can play with all my friends. On the computer I mostly play strategy games like starcraft, warcraft, age of empires etc. 

I also like board games and usually have game night once a month with all my friends. Its nerdy but fun. Gives you something to do while you hang out. 

I'm also addicted to Scrabble


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh wow that's a lot of games Nermal71! My dad plays AoC. 

I play sims social, does that count? xD

Oh theme hospital! I remember that game!

I used to play battlefield, really liked that game. 

I keep meaning to try minecraft. I was following it through the cynical brit on youtube but never got around to trying it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 1, 2011)

CoD fan annnd of course diablo! Can't wait for Diablo 3 also!! Keep hearing rumors about it and dates keep getting pushed back. never got into WoW but then my fiance got me a bit into Eve, it was pretty addicting though and very...drama filled lol


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 1, 2011)

Once D3 comes out we should all exchange some info and play together, I think it'd be loads of fun! I still don't know which class I'll be... I kind of want to be them all 

I tried Rift, it was alright but just gave me the WoW vibe... (quest grind quest quest grind grind, rift, quest quest) It got old. 

League of Legends is based off of DotA if anyone played that. It's a tower defense game essentially, and I actually really enjoy it. You guys should check it out, PM me if you've got an itch for a new game and I'll try to show you the ropes


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 2, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> Once D3 comes out we should all exchange some info and play together, I think it'd be loads of fun! I still don't know which class I'll be... I kind of want to be them all


Yes! And swtor! 

And maybe we can start a RO guild! hehehe


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 2, 2011)

Does Bingo count??


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 2, 2011)

jeanluc_pippen_merry wrote:


> I am only playing world of warcraft atm, but will be playing starwars the old republic when it's released. I used to play star trek, aion and rift.



OMG I totally play WoW. Currently raiding Tier 11 content  Almost done with it all. Are you on the oceanic side of things?

When D3 comes out I definitely want in!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh nice! We just attempted Rag on Weds. Hoping for a kill on Monday so we can get started on heroics and hopefully get through it before the the new content is released. 

I used to be on an oceanic server but i have a lot of friends in the US and i transferred with them to a US server. =)

Is sims count then i guess bingo does too. =P


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 2, 2011)

meh...have the wii right now and hubbys been obsesising over monster hunters. i plan on getting a new desk top and hes gonna build it up for me to play diablo3 and have it be a pro gaming comp since he built his own and his buddies


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 2, 2011)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> meh...have the wii right now and hubbys been obsesising over monster hunters. i plan on getting a new desk top and hes gonna build it up for me to play diablo3 and have it be a pro gaming comp since he built his own and his buddies


Awesome! I have an alienware laptop. I was going to get a desktop but i prefer to be able to take my machine anywhere and don't want to lug a desktop around lol. I might invest in a desktop next year though.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2011)

Jealous! lol

I'm in a pretty casual guild but we like to raid so we take it nice and easy! :biggrin: I think we'll be in Firelands sometime in the middle of this month though. Can't wait! 

Which realm are you on? I'm on Dentarg


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm on Winterhoof atm. I would love to transfer my guild off the server though, it's terrible. But ive made some good friends there so kinda would like to stick around. I used to be on Thrall but i took a break for a year and when i came back, pretty much everyone i knew had either quit or moved to another server. There was no RID back then and i wasn't in the habbit of exchanging emails so didn't have a way to keep in contact.

You'll enjoy firelands. New content is always fun and it has been nerfed something ridiculous so it's not anywhere near as hard as it used to be. The only boss in there that's not a push over now is Rag. He still gives you a run for your money.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 3, 2011)

I play WoW  I'm on Wyrmrest Accord!

I used to raid hardcore in Wrath. I was in the top raiding guild on my server (I was on JAedenar at the time) but...it was taking up all of my time. 4 nights a week for 4 hours...I never saw my husband! So, I switched servers and now I'm in a casual guild, and I still get to see my husband


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2011)

Wyrmrest Accord - Isn't that one of the big RP realms? 

All I know is, I tried Shannox pre-nerf and I got bombed in the face by dogs. though that was with a pug. LOL... maybe it'll be easier now.


----------



## Ashleighh (Oct 3, 2011)

I've recently just joined the WoW craze! :3


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 3, 2011)

*jeanluc_pippen_merry wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > meh...have the wii right now and hubbys been obsesising over monster hunters. i plan on getting a new desk top and hes gonna build it up for me to play diablo3 and have it be a pro gaming comp since he built his own and his buddies
> ...



those are pretty expensive though, arnt they????? i know their pretty high tech an top of the line gaming comps

an i have kis, so my gaming is limite to once a week...just o zoo tycoon now cause i can play that with my 3 yo lol


----------



## Jynxie (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't been playing WoW for awhile.
We actually have a good WoW thread going on, a lot of us play WoW apparently.

I have a horde belf rogue and hunter.
both on Area 52 but I won't be playing until the next patch, our guild fell apart when our leader got mad over PVP... So our raiding fell through and everything, but I do plan on playing again soon.

My boyfriend is trying to get me into diablo3 though


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2011)

My main's a nelf priest on Dentarg. I do almost everything on her. My main "raiding" toon though, is a spacegoat mage.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 3, 2011)

I used to play WoW.. my bf wants me to play Diablo 3 with him.. Might see some of you guys on there too  haha


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 4, 2011)

I play CoH (which went free to play). SIMS 2 Have LOTR account eh. Played Star Wars Galaxy eh. Have Guild Wars account eh. Going to try DC Universe.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 5, 2011)

A friend of mine went to play DC universe. He quit wow to play it but he came back after a few months lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2011)

I like the superhero aspect so I am not to worried.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't played it but im sure it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Jynxie (Oct 9, 2011)

Just started to play minecraft.

Anyone else enjoy building and digging? LOL


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 9, 2011)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wyrmrest Accord - Isn't that one of the big RP realms?



It is, actually. I've always played on PvP servers, ever since I started the game. However, a friend of mine told me about Wyrmrest Accord, and it sounded like a nice place. I was tired of my (very very very small) server (Jaedenar) being so rude, and just a terribly nasty place to be. I moved over to WrA and have never looked back!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 11, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Just started to play minecraft.
> 
> Anyone else enjoy building and digging? LOL


I want to try it, keep meaning to but always forget all about it.


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay other gamers! I'm an mmoer too, played Eq 1, Dark Age of Camelot, Eq 2, WOW, Fallen Earth, Global Agenda, APB, Rift, and quite a few others off and on. I will be playing Old Republic as well when it comes out and longterm I'm waiting for The Secret World.

I'm playing Battlefield 3 at the moment waiting for Skyrim which launches on the 11th. I'm a big Elder Scrolls fan so I'm going to that midnight launch party. I was only 1 of three girls who showed up for the Battlefield 3 midnight launch party. Multiplayer shooters are new to me, but I was a big fan of the single first person shooters way back in the day like Duke Nukem 3d, Wolfenstein, Rise of the Triad, etc. I can't help it I'm hooked on sniping and rocket launchers.


----------



## SakuraXShaoran (Nov 3, 2011)

I did play WoW but I quit. Now I'm just playing SCII and Adventure World on Facebook. Waiting for DIII to come out! So can't wait! :]


----------



## degrassi (Nov 3, 2011)

*Tarotknits wrote:*


> I'm playing Battlefield 3 at the moment waiting for Skyrim which launches on the 11th. I'm a big Elder Scrolls fan so I'm going to that midnight launch party. I was only 1 of three girls who showed up for the Battlefield 3 midnight launch party. Multiplayer shooters are new to me, but I was a big fan of the single first person shooters way back in the day like Duke Nukem 3d, Wolfenstein, Rise of the Triad, etc. I can't help it I'm hooked on sniping and rocket launchers.


I was also one of 3 girls at the BF3 midnight launch:biggrin:. Do you play Battlefield 3 on console or computer? If you play on xbox feel free to add me: valkyrie 25(space between)


----------



## Segaman72 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldschool gamer here  but not into MMO's.

Loved the Sega Genesis, Dreamcast...and even owned the saturn. these days, I'm xbox360ing...but haven't had much time to game...although every week-end I tell myself I am going to take the Gears of War 3 disc out of it's packaging!!! I'm mostly into sports games and racing games...GOW3 or Tom Clancy's Ghost recon are the extent of my shooter games. 

If you are on xbl, check my owned games list...feel free to friend me : GT = Segaman72.


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 3, 2011)

I have an Xbox but I play on computer. Tarotknits69 is my name on the computer side. My rank is pretty low cause I've been sick this week and I'm new to Battlefield [cept for the beta] but I'm really enjoying it. I got my first knife kill last night, I usually forget and shoot the hell out of someone when I come behind them but last night I was like.. time for knifing! I played APB for a long time which is third person so the first person aspect is new in multiplayer for me. I really enjoy being in tanks..


----------

